

Breed 3-D Printable Objects, No Technical Know-How Needed - tansey
http://www.newswise.com/articles/no-technical-know-how-needed-endless-forms-web-site-helps-users-breed-3-d-printable-objects

======
wccrawford
Just tried it, and even with my horrible 3d design skills, I'm 100% confident
I could end up with the object I had in mind in less time by using Blender.

~~~
jeffclune
That's because you know how to use Blender, which most people don't. But the
site is not for a situation when you have a specific design in mind, instead
it is for when you want to explore the space of possible designs and see
suggested designs that you might not think of on your own, such as this:
<http://endlessforms.com/o/372201/>

But I also doubt I could produce all of these shapes in Blender. I would have
no idea how to do these, for example:

<http://endlessforms.com/o/103181/> <http://endlessforms.com/o/82117/>

Best, Jeff

~~~
wccrawford
If the goal is to end up with -something-, sure, it works.

If the goal is to end up with what you pictured in your mind, then it's
absolutely horrid.

BTW, part of my problem with Blender is that I -don't- know how to use it. I
tried several times on the previous interface and gave up each time. The new
one is better, but I still haven't used it enough to have any confidence that
I know what I'm doing. So I consider it an apt comparison.

------
jeffclune
Here is a longer article, with pictures of evolved objects printed in Silver
and Bronze:

[http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-08-endless-web-d-
printable....](http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-08-endless-web-d-
printable.html)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Must they all be bilaterally symmetrical?

~~~
jeffclune
No. People just tend to choose ones that are.

Here are some that are mostly bilaterally symmetrical, but with left-right
asymmetry.

<http://endlessforms.com/o/69562/> (ghost) <http://endlessforms.com/o/60967/>
(mad hatter) <http://endlessforms.com/o/39225/> (Dr. Evil)

There are some with no symmetry at all....

------
DanielRibeiro
Nice idea. But gave me _Could not initialise shaders VALIDATE_STATUS: null, gl
error [1282]_ on chrome after two evolves...

~~~
jeffclune
Sorry. The site is getting hammered right now due to the press articles and
Hacker News. We just did a bit of hacking and hopefully it will work now!

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I still get it. Maybe is due to bad webgl support for chrome on linux (I have
to start it with --ignore-gpu-blacklist).

However I haven't had any problem with any of the other three.js demos, or any
other work of its creator, Mr Doob (like Google's Rome).

~~~
jasonyo
If you visit <http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/>, does it work? In
particular, does <http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/body.html> load and let
you rotate the body around?

If possible, can you DM me your IP on twitter, so I can see where in the logs
you showed up? If it's weird giving out your IP to random people on the
internet, you could just visit endlessforms.com / DanielRibeiroDebug , and
I'll find the 404 in the log file.

------
VladRussian
3d shapes/polygon language -> Endless Forms similarly by association VHDL ->
Endless Circuits, etc...

